# Good tank mates for black mystery snails



## wm_davies

Hello I am still in the process of planning a 10 gallon community tank. I know I want two black mystery snails but I am unsure what will be the best roomates for these snails. I like tiger barbs but I don't think I have the room and it seems like they may be too aggressive for the snails.


----------



## LVL UP

I have mollies and they seem to ignore my snails. My albino corries sometimes bother them though.


----------



## ~Mystic~

I have 5 Mollies, a couple of Fancy Guppies and 2 Ghost Shrimp in a 20 gal tank with 1 mystery snail and everyone seems to be happy. never had an issue.


----------



## James0816

Just avoid small nippers such as endlers, danios, barbs etc. They will be attracted to the antenna of the snail.


----------



## karazy49

In my 5 gallon I have with my betta, a black mystery, a gold snail, and the zebra nerite snail. All go good!


----------



## Justine

My Rosy Barbs were curious about my Golden Apple Snail at first but seem to ignore it now & the snails antennae are fine. My Corydora Pandas ignore it completely. Thats all i have so far.


----------



## chris oe

I used to have tiger barbs with an apple snail and they did like to pick at it. I never saw any actual damage, the snail would carry its antennae curled up and creep around underneath its shell, but you hate to see a snail have to live like that. I would say no to the tiger barbs. Rosy barbs on the other hand seem to be uninterested. Harlequin rasboras and brochis of all sorts seem to get along great with bridgesii, and most plecos. My teminiki plecos sometimes argue with my brigs over algae pellets, but that's only until they're not hungry anymore. Then everybody eats in peace.


----------

